# Cancelling your GPU Pre-orders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## purecain (Oct 31, 2020)

We've been let down by the suppliers who are not happy with price gouging at the rate they already rob us at. So now they are selling sought after stock to sister companies who profit further,  untill availability becomes so high it becomes unviable. Say, when the price they can get for the cards is close to what they  sell them for Retail. Until then we are not going to recieve our orders. I'm personally fuming about the situation.  
So i'm thinking of cancelling my nvidia pre order and buying an amd card. IF and its a big IF! AMD do not allow distributers to price gouge and use sister companies to price gouge further! If AMD release a card only as powerful as my titan V i would still buy their new card out of principle and to support the underdog and teach Nvidia a lesson. All i can do is plant the seed with this post to try and get the other members of the community to support AMD if they keep a handle on distro unlike Nvidia who has acted like a Corperate monster for years! My relationship with that company is coming to a permanent end!!!! If my card isnt here in 2 weeks i'm going AMD!!!!!


----------



## X71200 (Oct 31, 2020)

Honestly, what is the problem with the Titan V? Should still have a boatload of power. When the top end AMD cards happen, you can be ensured that prices won't be cheap there either. Probably not as gauged up as Nvidia, but it still won't be cheap by any means. The fact that things are becoming more expensive is not just from one end. It has to do with a lot of other stuff as well, obviously. Like I got one of the best cards out there, a Calibre GTX 680 for $500 from Newegg some 5-10 years ago. Nowadays you'll be lucky to get a 3070 for that money. Top end cards cost more, that is a matter of fact and prices have only been going upright.


----------



## purecain (Oct 31, 2020)

I state that they are not satisfied with price gouging us to their usual standard. By that i mean the cards are more expensive. Its the fact they are moving rarer models to sister companies to sell for higher profits instead of fulfilling preorders. IMO
The Titan V is fine but ive noticed that the newer drivers are not helping my card. Might just be a feeling. I want to see how it runs under a faster cpu...


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 31, 2020)

why should i cancel my orders?

i already have my 3080 since a month and even a 3070 since today.

they were available for almost 20 hours non stop on amazon in my country and i got my 3070 today with prime shipping for more or less the msrp


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 31, 2020)

purecain said:


> AMD do not allow distributers to price gouge and use sister companies to price gouge further!



So under US trade law they can enforce a "take-it-or-leave-it" resale policy that inhibits overpricing from the retailers directly. It does not stop third-party operators from using existing public marketplaces to price gouge inventory they purchased from retailers specifically for resale (I.E. scalpers). In the EU it's just straight up illegal to attempt to enforce any kind of pricing as per Article 101 TFEU, either by the manufacturer or a supplier.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 31, 2020)

purecain said:


> We've been let down by the suppliers who are not happy with price gouging at the rate they already rob us at. So now they are selling sought after stock to sister companies who profit further,  untill availability becomes so high it becomes unviable. Say, when the price they can get for the cards is close to what they  sell them for Retail. Until then we are not going to recieve our orders. I'm personally fuming about the situation.
> So i'm thinking of cancelling my nvidia pre order and buying an amd card. IF and its a big IF! AMD do not allow distributers to price gouge and use sister companies to price gouge further! If AMD release a card only as powerful as my titan V i would still buy their new card out of principle and to support the underdog and teach Nvidia a lesson. All i can do is plant the seed with this post to try and get the other members of the community to support AMD if they keep a handle on distro unlike Nvidia who has acted like a Corperate monster for years! My relationship with that company is coming to a permanent end!!!! If my card isnt here in 2 weeks i'm going AMD!!!!!


You are not going to teach Nvidia or AMD any lesson. The honest truce is they the dont care about you or what you buy, even AMD is a corporate monster. Go get real and just buy what you feel you like or what ever you can find. 
Every graphics card release for the past 20 years have had very limited supply or high demand in the beginning. If you dont like it, go buy a Intel graphic card.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah OP I know what you mean, but if you want new just buy what ever is available. Sooner or later a faster card will be released so people will scalp those. Hell a 3070 should last 2-3 years before needing an upgrade. The only thing I'm mad about nvidia is killing SLI support. I like dual gpu systems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2020)

purecain said:


> Its the fact they are moving rarer models to sister companies to sell for higher profits instead of fulfilling preorders.



Other than MSI, who was caught doi g just that and is facing the backlash from it accordingly, I haven't seen any other evidence of this. 

As for nVidia stopping price gouging, I don't think you understand how the market works at all. They can, and do, have some control over direct AIB pricing. But even that is limited, because the AIB might be selling a version of the card that is upgraded from the FE, and therefore going to be more expensive. 

They have no control over 3rd party sellers. Just like AMD has no control over 3rd parties. AMD cards have been gouged before too, the mining craze pushed GPU prices on both sides way beyond MSRP.


----------



## X71200 (Oct 31, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> So under US trade law they can enforce a "take-it-or-leave-it" resale policy that inhibits overpricing from the retailers directly. It does not stop third-party operators from using existing public marketplaces to price gauge inventory they purchased from retailers specifically for resale (I.E. scalpers). In the EU it's just straight up illegal to attempt to enforce any kind of pricing as per Article 101 TFEU, either by the manufacturer or a supplier.



I don't think things are that simple. EU might have regulations but when you come to the Middleeastern like the countries around Bulgaria, theft is everywhere. People don't give a flying about what the EU enforces on them down those countries.

Multi GPU, well, it was bound to die anyway.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 31, 2020)

Sir, with how many GPUs you seem to go through doesn't it seem like a good idea NOT to preorder? Processor launches, graphics cards, games, since when does preordering make sense? Why not wait for reviews to see if you actually need it?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2020)

If I had a preorder I'd be keeping it, but I'm happy with what I have for now.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 1, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> I like dual gpu systems.


Explain, please? I'm simply curious. I'm not trying to be argumentative.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Explain, please? I'm simply curious. I'm not trying to be argumentative.



He likes SLI type technologies that use more than one GPU together.  I mean what's their to explain?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 1, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> He likes SLI type technologies that use more than one GPU together.  I mean what's their to explain?


I like it because it's pretty. Loved my two GTX780's but ended up using one gpu per screen when I had more than one game up.


----------



## purecain (Nov 1, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> You are not going to teach Nvidia or AMD any lesson. The honest truce is they the dont care about you or what you buy, even AMD is a corporate monster. Go get real and just buy what you feel you like or what ever you can find.
> Every graphics card release for the past 20 years have had very limited supply or high demand in the beginning. If you dont like it, go buy a Intel graphic card.


Listen Boy! I'll lay down an ass whipping on Nvidia by going AMD. Thats how i feel. I dont care for your logic in this type of situation. Stop using  intel gpu's to cook your meals and start to think right.(this is how you came across, thought id return the favour with a little humour  thrown in)  



WarTherapy1195 said:


> why should i cancel my orders?
> 
> i already have my 3080 since a month and even a 3070 since today.
> 
> they were available for almost 20 hours non stop on amazon in my country and i got my 3070 today with prime shipping for more or less the msrp


Then this post is not aimed at you. Obviously!!!!!!!!! I'm talking about those of us that bought the Asus 3090 strix OC model.  



newtekie1 said:


> Other than MSI, who was caught doi g just that and is facing the backlash from it accordingly, I haven't seen any other evidence of this.
> 
> As for nVidia stopping price gouging, I don't think you understand how the market works at all. They can, and do, have some control over direct AIB pricing. But even that is limited, because the AIB might be selling a version of the card that is upgraded from the FE, and therefore going to be more expensive.
> 
> They have no control over 3rd party sellers. Just like AMD has no control over 3rd parties. AMD cards have been gouged before too, the mining craze pushed GPU prices on both sides way beyond MSRP.


well now, thank the Lord your here to steer me straight buddy!!!! ^^  



Toothless said:


> Sir, with how many GPUs you seem to go through doesn't it seem like a good idea NOT to preorder? Processor launches, graphics cards, games, since when does preordering make sense? Why not wait for reviews to see if you actually need it?


good point, I have my reasons.   



xrobwx71 said:


> Explain, please? I'm simply curious. I'm not trying to be argumentative.


I'll tell you why buddy, because years ago you could buy two cheaper cards, one when they released and the next when you could afford it and sli them to get high end performance. The drivers dont offer this much for games any more unless specifically optimised. 3DMark  on the other hand will always get a profile while the technology still exists(in whatever state).


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 1, 2020)

purecain said:


> Listen Boy! I'll lay down an ass whipping on Nvidia by going AMD. Thats how i feel. I dont care for your logic in this type of situation. Stop using  intel gpu's to cook your meals and start to think right.(this is how you came across, thought id return the favour with a little humour  thrown in)
> 
> 
> Then this post is not aimed at you. Obviously!!!!!!!!! I'm talking about those of us that bought the Asus 3090 strix OC model.
> ...


This post is for everyone since you didnt post what graphics make and model you wanted to target poeple for in the 1st post. It wasnt until your last post that you said anything about what make and model of graphics card.
I love price gouging, when the 3900x came out, I was able to sell a bunch of them for $600 on reddit. I need money to maintain this sailboat.
Price gouging on toilet paper, use a cup and water.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm simply not pre-ordering and waiting for prices to go back to msrp. There's no rush on my end and beside there's nothing suggesting that the same scenario won't play out for AMD.


----------



## kruk (Nov 1, 2020)

If your old GPU is still functional and performance adequate, why preorder at all? It's not like it will become a paperweight when the new cards get released. With preorders you are giving the companies a interest-free loan and a chance exists you might not get the product for a long time (hardware) or get a beta version of a game (software). You are also encouraging the companies to do premature product launches over and over again ...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 1, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> They have no control over 3rd party sellers. Just like AMD has no control over 3rd parties.


This is what pissed me off about Newegg when AMD Vega came out, day 1 they were $200+ over MSRP, and neweggs 3rd party vendors were selling vega cards for over $1100.  (That prompted me to buy a card elsewhere cheaper.)


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 1, 2020)

> Explain, please? I'm simply curious. I'm not trying to be argumentative.


Just as others have said I like the way it looks. Especially the GTX 1080/1080Ti founders editions in sli with the green Geforce logos on the side's.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 1, 2020)

You brought this misfortune upon yourself as an early adopter. Eat a snickers.


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Nov 1, 2020)

X71200 said:


> Bulgaria


In my country, the latest generation of hardware has prices, as if the owners of stores that sell hardware are scalpers


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2020)

purecain said:


> If my card isnt here in 2 weeks i'm going AMD!!!!!


Hate to rain on your parade, but you're going to face the exact same problem with Radeon cards. Good luck with that.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 1, 2020)

You could buy a three bedroom house for the price of top-end GPUs where I live, probably with a garage thrown in.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 1, 2020)

Eh it's shit mate no doubt but that's life, given time it will sort itself out and the card you want will be in stock.
Until then stay strong don't let new tech envy get to you and use savlon if the itch gets so bad your tearing flesh up , I'm on bandage's glazed in bovril, hopefully we will get a new card before Christmas.


----------



## purecain (Nov 2, 2020)

kruk said:


> If your old GPU is still functional and performance adequate, why preorder at all? It's not like it will become a paperweight when the new cards get released. With preorders you are giving the companies a interest-free loan and a chance exists you might not get the product for a long time (hardware) or get a beta version of a game (software). You are also encouraging the companies to do premature product launches over and over again ...


Good point Kruk, I didnt know at the time my order wasnt going to be fulfilled. They were supposed to get stock remember!!!!! Anyway we are about to see a price war.

AMD 6900xt beats the 3090 in 50% of titles while using less power.
If my 3090 oc isnt here by the end of this week I'll be cancelling and buying a 6900xtx for £1000.



lexluthermiester said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but you're going to face the exact same problem with Radeon cards. Good luck with that.


Lets hope not buddy!!!! (although after the last few launches your most likely correct).



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Eh it's shit mate no doubt but that's life, given time it will sort itself out and the card you want will be in stock.
> Until then stay strong don't let new tech envy get to you and use savlon if the itch gets so bad your tearing flesh up , I'm on bandage's glazed in bovril, hopefully we will get a new card before Christmas.


Your on my lvl buddy, Ive already done in the chemists supply of savlon. I'm looking into alternative measures like an AMD card... 
Ive had this system for what feels like an eternity and I am ready for my tech hit!!!!!  Although it will feel like xmas (it probably will be xmas) when i get a 5900x and a 6900xtx through the door.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2020)

purecain said:


> Lets hope not buddy!!!! (although after the last few launches your most likely correct).


The new Radeon hotness is going to be just as popular as the RTX3000's. Card shortages will continue for the remainder of the year.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 2, 2020)

An AIB told me they won't have their cards ready until December or january...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> An AIB told me they won't have their cards ready until December or january...


I've heard that as well, but from my supplier. I've had some RTX3080's come through my store, but I'm not expecting any Radeons this year.


----------



## Adam Krazispeed (Nov 2, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Yeah OP I know what you mean, but if you want new just buy what ever is available. Sooner or later a faster card will be released so people will scalp those. Hell a 3070 should last 2-3 years before needing an upgrade. The only thing I'm mad about nvidia is killing SLI support. I like dual gpu systems.


. Sooner or later a faster card will be released so people will scalp those. "SCALPING SHOULD BE AGAINST THE LAW, ITS NOT RIGHT AN UNFAIR & BULLSHIT, I HAD TWO PRE0ORDERS ON A SAMSUNG 980 PRO GEN4 NVME 1TB SSD & MY 1ST PRE ODER NEVER SHIPPED. OCT 10TH, I CANCELED THAT ORDER AN I MADE A NEW ONE ON OCT 15TH AS NEWEGG SAID ETA 11/2... SO AS OF FRIDAY. OCT. 30TH MY ORDER WAS FINALLY CHARGED (LUCKILY MY SSI CHECK CLEARED EARLIER THAN USUAL.. (1ST OF MONTH USUALLY?) OTHER WIZE I WOULD HAVE MISSED OUT AGAIN ON A 7000/5000GB R&W GEN4 980 PRO SAMMY SSD


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 2, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> If you dont like it, go buy a Intel graphic card.



This was hilarious  Made my day



Toothless said:


> Sir, with how many GPUs you seem to go through doesn't it seem like a good idea NOT to preorder? Processor launches, graphics cards, games, since when does preordering make sense? Why not wait for reviews to see if you actually need it?



Don't apply too much common sense in a GPU purchase topic, that could get out of hand fast!

Must b3 f1rst!!!111ONE



Adam Krazispeed said:


> "SCALPING SHOULD BE AGAINST THE LAW



Bingo... complain to your government. But unfortunately in some countries, regulation is a filthy word.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2020)

kruk said:


> If your old GPU is still functional and performance adequate, why preorder at all? It's not like it will become a paperweight when the new cards get released. With preorders you are giving the companies a interest-free loan and a chance exists you might not get the product for a long time (hardware) or get a beta version of a game (software). You are also encouraging the companies to do premature product launches over and over again ...


The logic is strong with this one...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> The logic is strong with this one...


logic is as logic does...


----------



## Max(IT) (Nov 2, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> why should i cancel my orders?
> 
> i already have my 3080 since a month and even a 3070 since today.
> 
> they were available for almost 20 hours non stop on amazon in my country and i got my 3070 today with prime shipping for more or less the msrp


Where do you live? Here in Europe I can’t find one


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 2, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> Where do you live? Here in Europe I can’t find one


Germany 

all of my friends have their cards including me. 


first i wanted to wait for RDNA2, then i saw a review of the 3080 TUF OC and went to amazon (looked for 12 hours every hour) and there was stock with over 20 cards several times)

bought one (less than MSRP) with prime and got it the next day.

then my friend wanted a 3070 and he even could pick between 5 models on the next day after launch and i picked one up too for my brother. 


right NOW at the moment there is the 3070 Vision from gigabyte in stock, the 3090 from KFA2 (model "SG") and a 3070 gainward but for over 700 bucks. 
plus a 3070 aorus master for 800€ (delivery in 7 days)

and one single gigabyte gaming oc 3080 for 800€ (sold out while writing this)


----------



## Max(IT) (Nov 2, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> Germany
> 
> all of my friends have their cards including me.
> 
> ...


I’m living in the Netherlands and using Amazon.de ... never found one available ( well I found a couple at 999€ and 1200€... that’s beyond ridiculous).
You must have a special Amazon treatment 

the 700/800€ with delivery in 7 days are a joke (for both the price and the fake availability). A 3070 should costs no more than 600/650€


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 2, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I’m living in the Netherlands and using Amazon.de ... never found one available ( well I found a couple at 999€ and 1200€... that’s beyond ridiculous).
> You must have a special Amazon treatment


look randomly at late or very early daytimes.

bought my 3080 at 9 AM (and it was in stock for several hours)
they come in small waves and people pick them up as soon as they appear.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 2, 2020)

Nobody forced you to get what looks like the crappiest design 3070 for your brother at an overpriced tag, or the TUF for that matter regardless of how good the card is. You could have waited for the big Navi and results are looking better there already. Might have as well upgraded those $10 speakers with the leftover money while at it. I personally was F5'ing Nvidia stock but said screw it after realizing how dumb it was. I mean, what makes it necessary to have it? Does your computer not work right without it? You have a QHD monitor and probably had a sufficient card for that beforehand. There's so much for bragging rights in this thread.


----------



## purecain (Nov 2, 2020)

At this point i'm looking at changing my order on amd's release day for their 6900xt. Hopefully I'll actually recieve the product this time. BTW ive had my TitanV for 3yrs.  I bought it before the RTX cards were even heard of. Ive enjoyed the power of the card, only with my planned purchase of the 5900x cpu it seems to make sense to build the PC and take advantage of Infinity cashe (Based on technology developed for their Ryzen CPUs, AMD’s “Infinity Cache” apparently allows the GPU to operate at a bandwidth 2.17x greater than you would normally expect a 256-bit memory bus to be capable of. This means that, according to AMD, their card can operate at an effective memory bandwidth of 1,664GBps, nearly 1.8x the memory bandwidth of the RTX 3090).
I think i'll accept the the 3090 if it arrives first. Otherwise im going to change. I may return the 3090 if i end up recieving the card. I just like what AMD has done and i want to support the company's decision. This will no doubt spark a price war, which will be good for all of us.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 2, 2020)

purecain said:


> We've been let down by the suppliers who are not happy with price gouging at the rate they already rob us at. So now they are selling sought after stock to sister companies who profit further,



The better question than "Should we cancel our pre-orders ?" is "Why order 1st stepping products in the 1st place ?   AFAIK. the term originated with Intel,  well at least that was the 1st time I heard it back in the 80s.  _"[Stepping] is basically the CPU's version number. Whenever Intel improves the manufacturing process, they make a new stepping. Steppings are typically two characters long (like C0, C1, or E0). It's also sometimes called the revision. _" It's also used with many other electronic parts.... .

TPU writes:  _"The first version of a new microprocessor product is the A-0 step. Later, as improvements are made to the product for functional (bug) fixes or manufacturing improvements, the stepping number will increase. If new steppings come out with fewer bugs you are usually not eligible to RMA for a newer processor. Most of these bugs are supposed to be worked around in the motherboard design, BIOS (drivers), and applications."_

Many will remember the infamous P67 / H67 debacle where all Intel based boards were subject to a recall due to a faulty  chipset design.  The history of new PC component releases is flooded with such instances.  Asus's Z87 RoG  line was plagued with a problem whereby external devices would not "wake" when PC was resumed from sleep mode.  It also had problems with after a crash, the BIOS clock would  freeze ... If you crashed on October 15th ... all fiiles created or modified after the 15th were dated October 15th.  Asus promised a BIOS fix, one was released for the TUF like but not RoG line.

1.    There has always been a section of the population who had to be the 1st on the block to get the new shiny thing, but in the age on Instagram and TikTok, a large segment of potential customers chase "likes" and "thumbs up" as an effort, they believe, will increase their social standing.  Getting a new "thing" is somehow put on the same level as say "graduating high school".  That of course doesn't apply to all users but that group has certainly grown in the social media era.  Whatever one's reason for living on the  bleeding edge, there are numerous downsides to this approach.

2.  One drawback is the obvious demand exceeding supply ... this leads to buyer frustration and takes a fair amount of extra money out of your pocket.  How often in the history of the PC have prices not gone down after release day ? .... well the 2080 Ti is an example.  If you buy early you are going to pay more ...that's pretty much as safe a bet as one can make.

3.  As for the subsidiary thing .... how is anyone being harmed in any way ?  It's called capitalism.   A manufacturer sells its products at MSRP (with appropriate wholesale discount), Vendors are selling at a substantial markup .... of the horror !   It's called capitalism.   The appropriate price is "what the market will bear"... Don't like it, don't buy ... someone else will.   Retailers can not make money on products they don't have; just because they have no stock to sell, they have to pay their rent, taxes, labor and all other fixed and overhead costs.   So if retailers make say $30 per card when normally selling 500 cards a week ($15,000), to pay the bills... when demand exceeds supply, they need to get as much as people are willing to pay.   If they charging $50 over MSRP and sell out their weekly allotment in one day, rest assured that price margin will be increased.   The prices won't drop until a point where when new weekly allotment comes in,  there are still cards sitting on warehouse shelves.  When a manufacturer sees that it's making $30 a card ... allowing the retailer to sell at +$30 tp hit MSRP ... but that retailer is making $130, why not open a company store that sells at or just below those prices ?    Many companies have company stores.  It's called capitalism.  Corporations are legally required to maximize investor profit ... establishing policies contrary to that principal is malfeasance.

4.  First stepping / revision products , by definition have bugs.  The Asus MoBo problem mentioned above was not resolved until revision C3,  That means two major revisions and 3 minot revisions were made to the board's circuitry before it was fixed.  And remember .... _ *If new steppings come out with fewer bugs you are usually not eligible to RMA for a replacement*,_

5.  Some examples of early stepping GFX card failures:

- MSI Tape-Gate - The 1st batch of MSI 9xx series cards had tape across the shroud to keep fans in place while shipping.  The tap supplier used the wrong type of tape and it was overly aggressive.  many uses broke off a fan blade when removing the tape.
- EVGA GTX 570s - VRMS were not up to overclocking loads and many cards wee lost to burnt VRMs.
- EVGA 1060 / 1070 / 1080 SC and FTW series - The decision to omit thermal pads on VRMs resulted in significant pyrotechnics
- All AMD 6-pin 480s - Card draw more power than it was rated for causing excessive amperage to be draw from PCI-E slot
- EVGA 970 SC - One-third of the GPU heat sink missed the GPU.

6.  Aside from the bugs, performance also increases as the production lines improve .  With CPUs for example, the % of CPUs that might hit OC targets at say 4.8, 4.9. 5.0 and up, increases as time goes on.  As a production lime matures, various tweaks are applied and as tom goes on, those %'s increase a bit.

7.  Finally ... competition decreases pricing ... when AMDs new cards come, regardless of which one "wins" ... competition drives prices down.  When the 6xxx series drips from AMD, prices will be lower.  In addition, what if AMD drops a card that matches Nvidia in performance, not just in 1 or 2 games but across the board.  How ya gonna feel about paying $100 over MSRP then ?

In short, there is only one thing people can do to pay less and get a better product.... *stop buyin*g. No company can make money if the products are sitting on warehouse shelves. Waiting gets you a better product at less expense. It's not like thisis a new phenomenon ....it's an every "next generation" thing that happens every time .... the only way to effect this is stop buying the over priced products. Usually not as bad with CPUs as there's less of an urge to buy as impact on gaming is less. Vendors can't make money on products that sit on shelves. As the warehouse shelves fill up, prices will come down. On the other hand ... ya still suffer the consequencs of buying first stepping / revision products.


----------



## purecain (Nov 3, 2020)

I messaged scan to ask for a call back and they cancelled my order because i stated thats what i wanted to talk about. WTF!!!!! i understand the logic but they were supposed to give me a callback. I feel like theyre toying with me because i complained about how few cards they actually had go through there system which was 0 in 4 weeks. 11 cancellations.
To make matters worse, i updated to the latest bios for the crosshair viii 2311 and its borked the whole system.  I'm looking at extremes now. If amd release a bios which fixes what they have broken i will stick with them. Otherwise im going to pick up an intel motherboard and chipset and go nvidia next year as i most likely wont get a card untill then now. What a bad day!!!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2020)

purecain said:


> I messaged scan to ask for a call back and they cancelled my order because i stated thats what i wanted to talk about. WTF!!!!! i understand the logic but they were supposed to give me a callback. I feel like theyre toying with me because i complained about how few cards they actually had go through there system which was 0 in 4 weeks. 11 cancellations.


You shouldn't have complained then. That's the hard cheese of it.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 3, 2020)

I stopped buying hardware while in the business years ago from Tigerdirect, as their shitty business practices and better competition were the death of them. Now it looks like a 8 year old with ADD and a love for old school flash developed their site, after changing hands and doing stupid things enough people caught on. The power of the people.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2020)

Steevo said:


> from Tigerdirect


Good grief! I've haven't thought about them in a long time. They still have a website, but not much is new on it. Kinda sad really.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief! I've haven't thought about them in a long time. They still have a website, but not much is new on it. Kinda sad really.


I went to look around a couple months ago and the website was still the non-user-friendly clashing of styles from an 8 year old as it was 20 years ago. I let myself out quickly without even looking to see if there were any deals.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I went to look around a couple months ago and the website was still the non-user-friendly clashing of styles from an 8 year old as it was 20 years ago. I let myself out quickly without even looking to see if there were any deals.


I just took a look a few minutes ago. They seem very business/enterprise focused, but they do have consumer stuff. However, the moment I saw they were selling a GTX980ti for $780, I was out...


			https://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3213422&CatId=11972
		


Granted, most of their stock shows as "Temporarily out of stock". I suspect it's not so temporary.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I just took a look a few minutes ago. They seem very business/enterprise focused, but they do have consumer stuff. However, the moment I saw they were selling a GTX980ti for $780, I was out...




I actually wondered for awhile if it was a money laundering front, and it kinda was, probably still is.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 3, 2020)

Lolz, I dunno wth is going on but I just checked and the most powerful Nvidia card Microcenter has is a 1650 Super, and Newegg has a 2060 at $399 and a 2080 Ti at $999 and zero 3XXX cards.  I'm glad I got my 2060 6 months ago when it was $299


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 4, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Lolz, I dunno wth is going on but I just checked and the most powerful Nvidia card Microcenter has is a 1650 Super, and Newegg has a 2060 at $399 and a 2080 Ti at $999 and zero 3XXX cards.  I'm glad I got my 2060 6 months ago when it was $299


Newegg is the new standard in price gouging, it started when they sold out to the Chinese government.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2020)

Steevo said:


> I stopped buying hardware while in the business years ago from Tigerdirect, as their shitty business practices and better competition were the death of them. Now it looks like a 8 year old with ADD and a love for old school flash developed their site, after changing hands and doing stupid things enough people caught on. The power of the people.



Oh Tigerdirect... weren't they connected with CompUSA? TD did suck. Bought an EVGA x79 super duper 4x sli thingy board back in the day, iirc the classy. The board comes with this giant vertical heatsink thing and it was flattened. I call them and complain, I'm like WTF man, the shipping box isn't dented, how'd I end up getting this?? Yea no answer to that one...  but I did get my refund.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 4, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I’m living in the Netherlands and using Amazon.de ... never found one available ( well I found a couple at 999€ and 1200€... that’s beyond ridiculous).
> You must have a special Amazon treatment
> 
> the 700/800€ with delivery in 7 days are a joke (for both the price and the fake availability). A 3070 should costs no more than 600/650€


i paid 579€ for the 3070


----------



## Super XP (Nov 4, 2020)

I think Nvidia deliberately withheld RTX 3000 series cards from retailers due to preventing a major backlash, this was all dependant of how well AMDs Radeon 6000 performs. 
How many people would be upset that RDNA2 is faster and costs less.


----------



## Max(IT) (Nov 4, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> i paid 579€ for the 3070


lucky you


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 4, 2020)

I've heard that some in my neck of the woods are able to land the RTX3070, while price gouging for the RTX3080 is subsiding somewhat, the price of the RTX3090 have certainly come down from lofty heights to some extend. Except for diehard nVidia fanboys, I think many have stopped trying to get a RTX3080 simply due to lack of availability. Also not discounting the splash AMD had made with their announcement of the RX6800 series and their imminent release on the 18th.


----------



## Drone69 (Nov 4, 2020)

Amazon are price gouging as well. There`s a Zotac 3080 for £1389.00. There`s a Asus 3070 for £960.00 as well. There were other 3070s for over £900 as well.

I did get a Pallit 3070 for $550.00 to play with though.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 4, 2020)

Drone69 said:


> Amazon are price gouging as well. There`s a Zotac 3080 for £1389.00. There`s a Asus 3070 for £960.00 as well. There were other 3070s for over £900 as well.
> 
> I did get a Pallit 3070 for $550.00 to play with though.



Yeah, here too in Canada.

Funny, one of the Amazon stores selling RTX 3070 for $1700 cad is called "sorry for scalping store"


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 4, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Yeah, here too in Canada.
> 
> Funny, one of the Amazon stores selling RTX 3070 for $1700 cad is called "sorry for scalping store"






I'm glad I have all the GPU power I need.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> I think many have stopped trying to get a RTX3080 simply due to lack of availability.


Only people who have no patience.



thesmokingman said:


> Oh Tigerdirect... weren't they connected with CompUSA?


They bought CompUSA after the shutdown.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 5, 2020)

purecain said:


> I'll tell you why buddy, because years ago you could buy two cheaper cards, one when they released and the next when you could afford it and sli them to get high end performance. The drivers dont offer this much for games any more unless specifically optimised. 3DMark on the other hand will always get a profile while the technology still exists(in whatever state).


Thanks, man, makes sense. I currently have 2 GTX 1080's that are still running current games nicely. It buys time and saves money is my reason. Then, at somewhere in the "price downturn curve", I can sell them and upgrade and still be in the black money wise.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> I can sell them and upgrade and still be in the black money wise.


Doubtful. Used card prices have dropped like a stone lately.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Doubtful. Used card prices have dropped like a stone lately.



Is this a recent thing?  I saw them on the rise not but a month or so ago.


----------



## purplekaycee (Nov 5, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> You could buy a three bedroom house for the price of top-end GPUs where I live, probably with a garage thrown in.


Where is that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Doubtful. Used card prices have dropped like a stone lately.



Lol where i live people still think they can get £500 for a 2080, in their dreams with the new stuff out.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Doubtful. Used card prices have dropped like a stone lately.


It fluctuates, but I do see they have dropped, especially on Ebay. I guess I shouldn't have used the wording "in the black". What I should have said was, I can more than likely sell the 2 1080's and pay for a 3080 with that $ and not have to kick in much.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Is this a recent thing?  I saw them on the rise not but a month or so ago.


Yeah, last few weeks used card prices on ebay have started to drop. CraigsList is even better.



xrobwx71 said:


> It fluctuates, but I do see they have dropped, especially on Ebay. I guess I shouldn't have used the wording "in the black". What I should have said was, I can more than likely sell the 2 1080's and pay for a 3080 with that $ and not have to kick in much.


That's fair. I did that with my 2080. Bought it and sold my 1080 for a decent amount. Granted, I still had to fork out a few hundred for the difference, but it was all good in the end.


----------



## Undertoker (Nov 24, 2020)

Only an asshole scalps - it’s that simple


----------



## Amite (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a theory how you can tell how many 3080s and 90s are hiting the US market. Just go on Ebay and look at the number of 2080 ti are being sold - not alot -   plus given the times alot of those may be for Christmas money.
I guess the Minners in China are paying a premium and who knows what other pressure is being applyed.
Just gave up my Vega for a Ebay 2080ti
PS Don't forget the sales tax they collect even when an individule is selling - - got a little 10% suprise on my pay pal


----------



## Rei (Nov 25, 2020)

Amite said:


> I have a theory how you can tell how many 3080s and 90s are hiting the US market. Just go on Ebay and look at the number of 2080 ti are being sold - not alot -   plus given the times alot of those may be for Christmas money.
> I guess the Minners in China are paying a premium and who knows what other pressure is being applyed.
> Just gave up my Vega for a Ebay 2080ti


As long as you're not paying over the MSRP or just the average current retail price, then it's all good.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 25, 2020)

Amite said:


> I have a theory how you can tell how many 3080s and 90s are hiting the US market. Just go on Ebay and look at the number of 2080 ti are being sold - not alot -   plus given the times alot of those may be for Christmas money.
> I guess the Minners in China are paying a premium and who knows what other pressure is being applyed.
> Just gave up my Vega for a Ebay 2080ti
> PS Don't forget the sales tax they collect even when an individule is selling - - got a little 10% suprise on my pay pal



It's very easy right now to find a prebuilt / OEM system with a 3070 / 3080 or 3090.  

Seems the DIY market is the one filled with scalpers.

Right now for example, you can order a minimum spec Dell Alienware with a 3080.   That's a 10700F with water cooling, 1000W PSU, rest all min specs, $1969 total.  

3080 GPU alone on Amazon costs ~$1600-$1700 from what I see.

So that's like, $270 to $370 difference between the card and an entire system.  

I think the scalpers are about done.   OEMS are selling entire rigs with these cards for not much more than than the scalpers want, tends to suggest supply is there and the scalpers are running out of time.


----------



## Rei (Nov 25, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> 3080 GPU alone on Amazon costs ~$1600-$1700 from what I see.


WTF?!?  RTX 3080 for $1600+?!?!?  That is way above the RTX 3090 MSRP. Pretty sure those are scalper's product.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 25, 2020)

Rei said:


> WTF?!?  RTX 3080 for $1600+?!?!?  That is way above the RTX 3090 MSRP. Pretty sure those are scalper's product.



Yeah but it's what I see on Amazon right now for those in stock.

I am starting to see some 3070s coming down to just under $800 on ebay, its Nvidia advertised cost is $499 I believe though most of the board makers MSRP are a little bit higher (like $529 or $549).  The cheapest one I see is $788 atm.   A week or so ago I think it was more like $1000.  

Anyway I want to hold out for the 3060 Ti and see what that brings.  Supposedly $349 MSRP.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 25, 2020)

I can already see how some stores (memoryexpress) here in Canada are saying there will be not a single release of the AIB RX 6800's at their store as they have no stock coming in.

Newegg is showing the RX 6800 about as much as a 6800XT would be going for in CAD prices if you do the currency exchange calculations.  But they are "sold out" because they havent released yet.

I dont think I will be getting a RX 6800 tomorrow either.  Guess I will have to wait till next year.  I think that will be par for the course for everyone everywhere.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 25, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> It's very easy right now to find a prebuilt / OEM system with a 3070 / 3080 or 3090.
> 
> Seems the DIY market is the one filled with scalpers.
> 
> ...


You do know scalpers can hit Amazon too right? Supply and demand changes pricing and going by history AIBs are 50-200 above MSRP. Not doubling in price.

If you can find me a 10700 combo for 300 bucks I'll take it.


----------



## Drone69 (Nov 25, 2020)

On the Asus Amazon UK store they have the 3080 for $1700.00. They have the 3090 for £2720.00. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/stores/pag...5fad-9fbc-4187-8404-f45d85370e95&ref_=ast_bln


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 25, 2020)

Toothless said:


> You do know scalpers can hit Amazon too right? Supply and demand changes pricing and going by history AIBs are 50-200 above MSRP. Not doubling in price.
> 
> If you can find me a 10700 combo for 300 bucks I'll take it.



Yeah, I know Amazon, NewEgg, WalMart, and many others allow 3rd party sales.  I usually filter that garbage out, tons of scams not just limited to GPUs.   It's something that really got going in the last 3 years and I absolutely hate it.  My wife got taken ordering freakin covid masks from China (she didn't look) when TSHTF.  They've all basically become a lot like Ebay in many ways.

So the $200-$300 is the cost of an OEM rig with the 3070 or 3080 vs scalpers wanting $1500+ for say a 3080 right now.

That said my point was, if someone is going to buy from a scalper they are better off buying an OEM rig like the one below.  You can put your old card in it and flip it, and it looks to me on ebay like people are doing exactly that.  They are selling for $1300 - $1700 with a 2060 in them.   But that's all a big PITA.

I was contemplating doing this b/c my stepson (he's 30) was asking for a gaming PC for christmas, so I had an excuse.  He would get a lot better rig than I would normally get him and I'd get a 3080 or 3070.   At least that's what I was going to tell myself 

Unfortunately he switched to asking for a cell phone as his is malfunctioning 

Example :


----------



## Metroid (Nov 25, 2020)

Where I live there is a msi ventus 3080 for $885, not sure if I buy it, I think still too expensive. MSRP of it is $730, not sure when you will get it for that price, pay $155 more for it is something I don't do. There is also evga 3080 ftw for $1120, evga is better built but for that price, no way. MSI ventus 3080 for $885 if you think about is not that bad because of how the market is at moment.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 26, 2020)

Don't overpay people, prices will eventually settle down. Once they do buy the GPU for the fair market value and put that extra savings into more Ram or something.


----------



## Undertoker (Dec 12, 2020)

I fail to see how mining is profitable in honesty
For example if I ran my second rig mining 24/7 for a month I’d get about 20bucks
The electricity cost that frankly in the uk.
How do they make it pay-it certainly couldn’t in the uk


----------



## Super XP (Dec 12, 2020)

Undertoker said:


> I fail to see how mining is profitable in honesty
> For example if I ran my second rig mining 24/7 for a month I’d get about 20bucks
> The electricity cost that frankly in the uk.
> How do they make it pay-it certainly couldn’t in the uk


Great Point, not sure how anybody thinks it's worth it to mine at home. But that is the problem and the major issue for mining Ethereum and Bitcoin. If you cannot use home hardware to mine enough to make it profitable then the entire Blockchain gets seized by Centralized Mining Cartels. Sure BTC is a Decentralized Blockchain, but not when you have a Central Mininging controlling it and keeping BTC transaction fees artificially high on purpose so they make more profits.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 13, 2020)

Super XP said:


> mining Ethereum


Oh wow. Eth is such old news. It's been that way for a while. Eth's value dropped below $1000 in 2018 and has never recovered. It unlikely to. But I digress....

We're a bit off topic here...


----------



## Undertoker (Dec 13, 2020)

As regards msrp and pricing I guess it is simply the old “Supply and demand” - as it is with everything else in life.
Even retailers are guilty of “scalping” and ive seen them push the prices up just before launch and just after a launch - so they are every bit as guilty of scalping as anyone else.

It boils down to your patience and what your prepared to pay ultimately and what you think is reasonable.
I paid £1710 for an Asus RPG Strix 3090 pc pre order with overclockers.
I bought it as a pre order on day one (24th) at 3pm so fairly early in the process.
needless to say they took the money straight away (all £1710)  and a month later I still had no card, no money and no idea when it would come
Every couple of weeks I’d get a cryptic email with a number on - mine was 263 a month in.
It had no actual estimated date at all.

6 weeks in I was down to 232 on the third cryptic email... so I cancelled abd took a refund and decided to wait for a “reasonably” priced one elsewhere to appear.

I was running an Asus 2080ti and I had promised this to my ten year old son who was running an old 1070ti, so he kept asking when he could have it and it was getting a bit frustrating for us both.

Only a day or two later - as if the good lord himself the stepped in, I was at work (I run my own funeral home), I was sat at my pc scouring eBay for a card priced normally and one suddenly appeared on eBay priced at £1999
I pulled the trigger and the rest is history.

I’ve had the card about 6 weeks or so now and it is fekin awesome.
Did I want to pay 15% extra - hell no.
But there was little option because there simply are no cards available to buy sadly, I wasn’t prepared to wait months and months and I have the spare cash to be totally honest and if I’m already spending £1710 and waiting months and months im more than happy to go an extra 15% to not have to wait months and months frankly - supply and demand.

As regards the cards having looked into it quite deeply I still feel that ampere edges out big navi.
Not on value or power consumption but those are not a concern for me in honesty.
Ray tracing was somthing that swung it slightly along with driver support and software - this is where AMD falls behind significantly, the ray tracing performance is simply way behind and let’s face it even Nvidia still isn’t what I’d call fantastic. But it’s the software that makes it all work that matters and DLSS for example is proving it’s worth at last.

AMD really need to focus on the software now - they will never convince enthusiasts to make the switch until they can offer somthing to match Nvidia’s software suite because raw performance matters little without software to facilitate it

But I will say it is really nice to see AMD at last competing and this will keep Nvidia on their toes abd push them to do even better which can ultimately only be good for all of us.

I was also interested to hear about the email Nvidia sent to hardware unboxed and I will say what a total cock nvidia made themselves look with that


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2020)

I think we are now finally experiencing the limit of what people are prepared to pay for a GPU. And I think both AMD and Nvidia are already on the edge of it. In a competitive environment 700-800 is about as far as the numbers go. Beyond that is ultra niche and no amount if 8K or RT will change that.

Good to see slowly common sense is applied and I think it will result in a much healthier 2021...


----------



## dhklopp (Dec 13, 2020)

2k for a card.  Not for me that.


----------



## Undertoker (Dec 13, 2020)

Price is relative to be honest
If your earning a lot of money and you want the very best you’ll pull the trigger on one mate.
That’s why I did.
it’s isn’t a value card - it’s the best card 
That’s it really


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2020)

Undertoker said:


> If your earning a lot of money and you want the very best you’ll pull the trigger on one mate.


Not really, i like the best and can afford to spend 2.000€ for a GPU but i am not that fool.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi,
Got to have it now fee


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 13, 2020)

this is why i dont mind being a gen or 2 behind. when i was younger i was addicted to getting the latest and greatest but i roll a fat one when i get the urge i can resist   honist !. after all its all a load of boll- looks dont play there game.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah personally I like buyers markets not sellers markets seeing I save money that way
Hardware especially gpu's loose way too much value in a short time so being first and loosing half of an items value in 1-6 months is not something that appeals to me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> this is why i dont mind being a gen or 2 behind. when i was younger i was addicted to getting the latest and greatest but i roll a fat one when i get the urge i can resist   honist !. after all its all a load of boll- looks dont play there game.



The money saved so far rolling fat ones... unimaginable. The mind is a powerful thing  You sir, you get it.


----------



## Undertoker (Dec 13, 2020)

So to resist the urges to spend money on a decent gpu he throws cash into a spliff ?
I’ve heard it all now
How about dont “roll a fat one” and instead tuck that ten quid away each time to get yourself a decent gpu with the cash you’d save over 6 months   staying clean ?
It’s a radical approach I know, it’s called the real world 
Take it from an ex pot head - it is a lot better way to spend money


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 13, 2020)

are you saying i payed for it ? i live in the welsh triangle nobody pays for it here buddy we all grow it ourselfs along with daffodils and strange  mushrooms, it frowned upon if one dos not  .


----------



## Undertoker (Dec 13, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> are you saying i payed for it ? i live in the welsh triangle nobody pays for it here buddy we all grow it ourselfs along with daffodils and strange  mushrooms, it frowned upon if one dos not  .


Surely it’s worth flogging then


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 13, 2020)

no point whos going to buy it when everybodys got it.


----------



## Ominence (Dec 16, 2020)

I cancelled a fully paid Strix 3080 OC and went for an Aorus Master 3070. the 3080 would probably get delivered next week. i've had the 3070 for 4 weeks. when the news of the 20GB variant came out, that was the last straw, had to cancel. no way i could stand for that. 8n, power hog and half the vram, nah sorry, could not stomach that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2020)

Pay the inflated price if you must have it now and shit money, or wait. simple. Just don't pay the inflated price then whine about it, it was your choice.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2020)

tigger said:


> Pay the inflated price if you must have it now and shit money, or wait. simple. Just don't pay the inflated price then whine about it, it was your choice.


But zOMGWTFBBQ...........CANCEL YOUR ORDER!!!! says the thread title.... lol


----------



## Undertoker (Dec 16, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> no point whos going to buy it when everybodys got it.


There must be a low level cloud cover in them Welsh valleys


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 16, 2020)

Undertoker said:


> So to resist the urges to spend money on a decent gpu he throws cash into a spliff ?
> I’ve heard it all now
> How about dont “roll a fat one” and instead tuck that ten quid away each time to get yourself a decent gpu with the cash you’d save over 6 months   staying clean ?
> It’s a radical approach I know, it’s called the real world
> Take it from an ex pot head - it is a lot better way to spend money



Spliffs and a new GPU are not mutually exclusive you know 

In fact the more you smoke, the more you save. Nvidia said so.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 16, 2020)

Undertoker said:


> As regards msrp and pricing I guess it is simply the old “Supply and demand” - as it is with everything else in life.
> Even retailers are guilty of “scalping” and ive seen them push the prices up just before launch and just after a launch - so they are every bit as guilty of scalping as anyone else.
> 
> It boils down to your patience and what your prepared to pay ultimately and what you think is reasonable.
> ...


I guess you haven't looked at AMD's software in a while because there is plenty of performance enhancements that don't get talked about online. The fact that DLSS gets promoted like crazy but I see few people talking about Freesync Premium which has a refresh range of 35 to 165Hz across DP. On a 1440P screen both a Vega 64 and 5700 drive it so that everything is butter. Not even 4 x 4 x20 Ultra Unit army battles in TWWH2 show tearing with that range using those cards.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2020)

How does Freesync premium help performance? It's designed to stop screen tearing not increase FPS/Performance. TWWH2.....isn't that a CPU limited game? The more units, the more CPU use? 

I get your point, just not sure the supporting evidence did much for it, lol.


----------



## Undertoker (Dec 16, 2020)

DLSS is a real decent bit of software and I haven’t seen anything from AMD to compete with it yet in honesty.

Also the ray tracing which isn’t essential but is a nice bonus just isn’t at all there with AMD yet sadly - but I don’t doubt it will be improved on.

I’ve seen a few reports now of AMD driver issues and it’s been enough for me to think I’ve made the right choice in a 3090.
Though i think all early adopters have driver issues in fairness

But in honesty as I said before I didn’t consider “value” when buying a 3090 as the cost isn’t a factor for me - I just wanted the best card abd I think I got it with the Asus ROG Strix 3090 OC (kingpin aside).

It was always a bit of a gamble buying the 3090 before the 6900xt launch but I’m content I feel it was the right choice now having seen the reviews
That said AMD have done a really good job and are certainly competing at the top end which can only be good for all of us.

It keeps Nvidia on their toes and making effort which is something they didn’t really do with Turing - so I’m actually happier with this 3090 than I was at the time with the 2080ti. Despite it being significantly more expensive and I don’t buy the flagship 3080 story either - the 3090 replaced the 2080ti and they were and remain the real flagship cards
I’d like to see a 7nm refresh though and I can see Nvidia doing that - just to leave everyone in no doubt who is still king in early 2021.
What a beast a fully unlocked 7nm 3090 on TSMC would be eh
I remain convinced we will see a 2080 super style refresh with the 3000 series


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 17, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> How does Freesync premium help performance? It's designed to stop screen tearing not increase FPS/Performance. TWWH2.....isn't that a CPU limited game? The more units, the more CPU use?
> 
> I get your point, just not sure the supporting evidence did much for it, lol.


Haha indeed. I just wanted Freesync premium to get some love I know it makes CP2077 quite the experience. I have not had one issue of any kind other than the ventriloquist bug.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Haha indeed. I just wanted Freesync premium to get some love I know it makes CP2077 quite the experience. I have not had one issue of any kind other than the ventriloquist bug.


I haven't seen that yet. Either on PC or on PS4.


----------

